# Casey Viator!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Casey Viator!


*ABOUT CASEY*

Born: Semptember 4, 1951
Birthplace: Lafayette, Los Angeles
Residence: Indian Rocks Beach, Florida 
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 240 lbs
Arms: 22"
Chest: 58"
Waist: 32"
Thighs: 29"
Calves: 20,5"


*OFFICIAL WEBSITE: http://www.caseyviator.com/* 








*TITLES WON*

1970 AAU Teen Mr. America
1970 AAU Teen Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1970 AAU Mr. USA
1971 AAU Mr. USA
1971 AAU Jr. Mr. America
1971 AAU Jr. Mr. America
1971 AAU Mr. America
1971 AAU Mr. America
1980 IFFB Lousiana Grand Prix
1980 IFFB Pennsylvania Gran Prix
1980 Pittsburgh Pro Invitational


----------

